# Lecture on Freemasonry



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 29, 2007)

Puritan Board members are invited to listen to this excellent lecture by Rev. David McCullough, minister of Dromore Reformed Presbyterian (Covenanter) Church on the subject of the Masonic Order:

Freemasonry Uncovered

Dromore is a town less than 5 miles away from my home congregation Dromara (David McCullough is our interim moderator), and is badly infected with a Masonic influence.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 29, 2007)

Brethren

Please note that one brother in my congregation resigned from another secret society after attending the lecture in Dromore. May the Lord be praised.


----------



## etexas (Nov 29, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Brethren
> 
> Please note that one brother in my congregation resigned from another secret society after attending the lecture in Dromore. May the Lord be praised.


Amen! Thanks for this thread Daniel, I did a lot of Masonic research after an invitation to Blue Lodge and did a post on it, I am glad to see so many Reformed holding an Anti-Masonic stance!


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2007)

Daniel, thanks for that - very interesting! (Rev. McCullough talks kinda funny, but I was able to get most of what he was saying.  I thought Rev. Stephen Hamilton had a thick N. Ireland accent, but he's got nothing on this guy - and I'm sure there are those who make Rev. McCullough sound like an American elocution coach!)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 2, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Daniel, thanks for that - very interesting! (Rev. McCullough talks kinda funny, but I was able to get most of what he was saying.  I thought Rev. Stephen Hamilton had a thick N. Ireland accent, but he's got nothing on this guy - and I'm sure there are those who make Rev. McCullough sound like an American elocution coach!)



His accent does take a bit of getting used to, I think he is from Newry originally, so its a bit different from mine.

I do recommend everyone listen to the other sermons he has on the church website as well.


----------

